# Anybody know???



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anybody know if Zero-Gravity has moved their shop yet, I'm waiting on some brakes... (I have been for 5 wks)
I'm just curious, my LBS told me ZG was in the middle of a move so it may take an extra week or so....
I'm waiting on those and some cranks(StrongLight Pulsions) that are supposed to be in Florida ("in customs")...
Oh well, the wait goes on, and on, and on...


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

Zero gravity got tied up and the move took longer than expected. Yesterday they turned on the new machine for the first time. Generally the wait from them is around 8 weeks, but with the move it was expected to be 10 and has now been pushed to 12.

If you're pulsions are activ link ti compact. They have cleared customs and should be on the way to the shop. The first shops will get them this week.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

woz said:


> Zero gravity got tied up and the move took longer than expected. Yesterday they turned on the new machine for the first time. Generally the wait from them is around 8 weeks, but with the move it was expected to be 10 and has now been pushed to 12.
> 
> If you're pulsions are activ link ti compact. They have cleared customs and should be on the way to the shop. The first shops will get them this week.


Yeah, well the real question is when will CT2 chainrings make the trip across the pond....


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

alienator said:


> Yeah, well the real question is when will CT2 chainrings make the trip across the pond....


My understanding is less than 1 week. I wasn't going to say anything until they arrive and I see for sure if they are right.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I will have my CT2 51/39 rings in a few days!
They are going on my FSA K-Force ISIS cranks (355g).


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

woz said:


> My understanding is less than 1 week. I wasn't going to say anything until they arrive and I see for sure if they are right.



Ah-ha! Less than a week....hmm......couple that with the fact that someone said someone else's cranks were half done, and the net sum is that my cranks and chainrings will be here on Tuesday? Really?


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*NOW I know...*

I just heard that I WON'T be getting the ZG brakes for ANOTHER 6 to 8 wks...
So I guess I'll be going with the ol' depenable DA-7800's.
Just thought you should know if you all were in the same boat waiting on brakes too...


----------

